# Anyone egg sharing at Lister Chelsea?!?!



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey ladies have just made our first appt at Lister for egg sharing consultation   

CRM was also on my list but after being spoken to like a no body and reducing me to tears i decided to go with Lister who have been brilliant!!!

Just wondered if any of you ladies are or have done egg sharing at Lister Chelsea would be lovely to get some feedback, many thanx in advance!!

Carley x x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Carly

I have egg shared with them and they are great... Why not have a look at the Lister thread in the ICSI board, you will find everyone at the Lister lovely, Consultants are great, nurse are amazing. You will be looked after well.

Here is the Lister thread >> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244599.0

Natalie xxx


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Carley,

I am egg sharing at the Lister.  Have been giving a date of 9th Sept to start downregging as we have a recipient.  This is my first go there although I have had a cycle and a FET elsewhere.

Just thought I'd say hi in case you wanted to chat.

xx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey exciting news bout getting a date.   how long did u have to wait from first consultation to being matched with a recipient and getting a date.? Carley x


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, being a dim, we did it all a*** about face.  We went to the appointment, but had not stated beforehand that we wanted to do egg share.  You have probably done it properly getting some of the bloods done etc. beforehand.  Anyway, we went at the end of May.  We would've started 7th August, but my recipient had a holiday booked (  ), so we have had to wait another month.  I also had an HIV test within the year prior, so only needed one test done.  If this is not the case, you need the HIV tests done three months apart.  I would be having the second done this week and still waiting, so wouldn't have been matched yet.  I would say that the longest it would be is probably four months.  If you need the three month wait, they will likely match you during that time and once they have the second test result, they will let you know there is a match and give you a start date for treatment.  Good luck xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies
Hope you don't mind me asking you both a question.
I'm currently at the lister and just had our first cycle - we have a follow up booked for october 1st when we want to ask about doing DE (with me as the donor) - i know i'll have to wait a few cycles before they want to start anyway.  Is it pretty straight forward?  Age wise i'm okay and i know i respond well to the drugs.  What did your first appt entail?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive done 3 cycles of egg share there and got a follow up app on the 16th to hopefully do another cycle in new yr.theyre really nice there and treat you well.


----------



## loulou78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi there   

Im currently egg sharing at the Lister at the mo.

We've just had our first cycle cancelled due to poor response as i only had 4 follies, i was happy to donate all to my recipient but the doctor was more concerned about me and wants us to try again on a larger dose of meds next time to try and get a better response so should be starting again soon. They have been absolutely brilliant, the nurses are lovely so caring and understanding, they really care about your well being and dont treat you like a number but as a real person.

Loulou xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh sorry to hear on your low response but a big well done on donating all you eggs ) gl for next go


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for responding ladies.

Loulou, sorry to hear about your response Hun but I'm really impressed at your positivity & kindness towards your recipient!!

We have had 1 fully paid cycle at the lister and my GP kindly did my HIV, chlamydia and gonorrhoea swabs. Can any if you remember the rough cost of bloods to do ED? Also my weight was fine for a paying cycle but is there a restriction when donating?

Thanks again x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

bmi needs to be under 30.im guessing you already know you need hiv x2 12wks apart.bloods dont coast anything with es cycle for you but will if dh needs any.




updated-there is a whole bunch of dif bloods youll need as an egg sharer then you would a norm cycle.have the ed nurses ok'd your cycle yet to es??if not you need a pack from them about it


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah no I didn't know this as it doesn't need to be under 30 normally?? How odd?


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah bmi is an issue to egg share.lister arent very strict about it though



there is a whole bunch of dif bloods youll need as an egg sharer then you would a norm cycle.have the ed nurses ok'd your cycle yet to es??if not you need a pack from them about it


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Am off to gym now & weightwatchers next week to lose my pity party weight after m/c so best I make a concerted effort!! Thanks for letting me know  xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

sorry to hear about your mc


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Hun, it was early so didn't have much time to get excited. Onwards and upwards! At least I now know how I respond and that I can do it xx


----------



## Niknaks (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

(I've just joined FF - and this is my first post! woo!)
I'm in the middle of my 2nd IVF egg share cycle at the Lister. (1st was BFN  )
Day 1 of cycle was 13th Sept... stimming at the moment and hoping for EC next week.

I've found all the staff really helpful and professional, and often friendly too. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it! 

The only thing I'd advise is to be proactive about checking with them that all the boxes are ticked - especially regarding blood tests. Some of my tests went out of date between my first and second cycle - and the nurses didn't initally notice - so had I not thought to double check with them I might have had my cycle delayed. 

Niknaks x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Miksy. We have our consultant follow up next week as we paid for our first cycle so theyll go through everything and probably bleed me dry! Dread to think of the costs!!x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ave you decided not todo an es cycle then

ive been okd todo another cycle in feb/march time


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Because we paid for our last cycle we get a follow up appt to discuss my response & what happened at our last cycle. When we see Alison Taylor we will discuss doing egg share & fingers crossed we will get accepted. Hoping it'll be Dec/Jan time x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

when did you have bloods done last for hiv??you need 2 lots,12wks apart.i think dec/jan maybe alittle early.youll need to get on pill ect to get cycles together aswell.its all go tho : P) hope they say yes.i think it will prob be more jan/feb time for you


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't go on the pill so go straight into DR which makes it easier. Had HIV done a few months ago & repeated last week so next lot will be first week in December before we go away. Hopefully we can cycle in Dec/Jan, the consultant didn't seem to think
It'd be too much if an issue since I'd cycled recently & they knew how i responded. We would struggle to find another 7k so soon without selling internal organs!!x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i know what you mean.1400 enough to save for for us.


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

We paid for our IVF on our Sainsbury's credit card... with the nectar points we can now go to Bruges on the Eurostar for free- ha ha


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

good luck for your follow up tomorrow.hope it goes well and you can egg share.keep us updated )


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks wishing - your weightloss is going very well!
Heard back from the egg share ladies and they've said 6-12 weeks starting from my HIV results.... so its just dependent on my patience levels! ha ha
Hope today goes well - i feel positive but DH is feeling emotional bless him.
Got myself a furbaby... avatar is her... nothing wrong with a surrogate!!! x


----------



## SNOWY78 (Oct 1, 2010)

We went for Egg Sharing at the Lister and it is a lovely place to go and the staff are very caring and understanding.  My GP carried out the majority of the blood tests to save us fromhaving to keep travelling to London.  He carried out the last blood test which was Chromosome Study before a recipient could be found and it came back as abnormal, and the Lister repeated the test and it came back as normal with no problems.  So we are now very confused and are awaiting for further tests to maybe cariried out or a decision to be made, or an explantion to be given as to why there is 2 completely different results,  but we are hanging there and remaining positive.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

bit weird but you know what nhs are like for not knowing what their on about half the time when it comes to blood results


----------

